# Please tell me why spiderco knives are worth the price tag?



## Weld Inspector (Aug 28, 2016)

I've noticed a lot about spiderco what makes then so great? I currently carry a Ontario rat 3 fixed blade and a victorinox one handed trekker daily

So tell me why I should consider spiderco


----------



## Dknight16 (Aug 28, 2016)

They have a wide variety of innovative designs, solidly engineered, and built with quality materials at very competitive prices. Customer service is second to none.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 28, 2016)

Don't forget to check out their Byrd series knives. I have a few to beat around. They are solid performers. A cheap way to try out Spyderco if you will. They have some nice designs. I like the Rescue. For Spyderco, I think my favorite is the H1 Steel. It will not rust and is easy to sharpen. 
I really like the Light Weight Spydercos. 
Overall, IMHO: for the price, you really get a lot of knife.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a Spyderco Q and a Kiwi and both are not your typical folders. The Q can be converted via the pocket clip to tip up tip down, for right side or left side wear. The Kiwi is a minimalist style that is nothing close to your "regular" folder except it is a sturdy dress knife . Light weight is barely a description of either knifes construction or capabilities but their actual weight. The steel is or was state of the art at the time.Check them out you will find they have one or more you will like


----------



## light-modder (Aug 28, 2016)

Str8, do you have a rescue? I'd like one but they are hard to find and expensive. Depending on when and where you got yours it may be worth 2 or 3 times what you paid.
I've looked at Spydercos for a little bit now but haven't as yet bought one.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Aug 28, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Don't forget to check out their Byrd series knives. I have a few to beat around. They are solid performers. A cheap way to try out Spyderco if you will. They have some nice designs. I like the Rescue. For Spyderco, I think my favorite is the H1 Steel. It will not rust and is easy to sharpen.
> I really like the Light Weight Spydercos.
> Overall, IMHO: for the price, you really get a lot of knife.



So the byrd that I see on fleabay for 14.99 is a real spiderco?


----------



## ronniepudding (Aug 28, 2016)

Spyderco has been very prolific, producing lots of models suiting a variety of budgets, with options for different blade steels and grinds/edges. It seems like anyone could find something appealing in their catalog. Underneath all that variety, they've been making basically the same knife for 25 years... the Delica and Endura knives, currently in their 4th revision, are the design that I think of when I think of Spyderco. I have a flat ground Delica in VG-10, really just the base model. It's ergonomics and construction are really, really good. The blade cuts great and holds its edge. The clip is effective. The handle is thin, but the FRN scales are very grippy. It costs around $65. It weighs around 2.5 oz. For me, it's the perfect EDC folder.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 28, 2016)

ronniepudding said:


> Spyderco has been very prolific, producing lots of models suiting a variety of budgets, with options for different blade steels and grinds/edges. It seems like anyone could find something appealing in their catalog. Underneath all that variety, they've been making basically the same knife for 25 years... the Delica and Endura knives, currently in their 4th revision, are the design that I think of when I think of Spyderco. I have a flat ground Delica in VG-10, really just the base model. It's ergonomics and construction are really, really good. The blade cuts great and holds its edge. The clip is effective. The handle is thin, but the FRN scales are very grippy. It costs around $65. It weighs around 2.5 oz. For me, it's the perfect EDC folder.




Agree, this Delica (gifted new) turned out to be *the* folder for me in all these years. It has a few thousand sea miles on it, at least half inter-island. About 1.7 oz, btw. They don't make it like this anymore.


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 29, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> So the byrd that I see on fleabay for 14.99 is a real spiderco?



Is spiderco a cheap Chinese clone of Spyderco?


----------



## ronniepudding (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is a good website for knife (and flashlight) reviews... this Delica review goes into the pros and cons in great detail, and also provides links to a review of a similar, later (and more refined) Spyderco Calypso folder that the reviewer deems better. Of course, the Caly 3 he prefers is nearly 3 times more expensive than the humble Delica. 

If you don't care for lockbacks, there is the Sage, which has a liner-lock, or the Manix which has a ball-bearing lock... there are a lot of choices.


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany (Aug 29, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> I've noticed a lot about spiderco what makes then so great? I currently carry a Ontario rat 3 fixed blade and a victorinox one handed trekker daily
> 
> So tell me why I should consider spiderco



It sounds like you have a solid setup as of now!

As for a reason to move away and buy a spydie, to me its a style, there are other companies that provide similar materials used. But spyderco have a feel of their own, that being said, I currently only own one now. 

Its a similar scenario to Surefire, do you need it? no, but I bet once you have one (especially higher end one) most other tools will be compared to them.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 29, 2016)

For some it is a matter of style. However, the patented thumb hole is a real timesaver when a knife is required repeatedly.There are others who can open a knife quickly but the Endura some 25 years ago was pretty groundbreaking and just as useful today. (I chose not to be able to afford the Police model way back then)

The Spyderco edge is another timesaver for many tasks. 

Spyderco is getting into pressure locks, and continue to use interesting steels. The H1 steel in an Atlantic Salt is the knife to displace all others in my pocket, going on a few years now, but there are options to suit many tastes and uses. They also do limited 'Sprint Runs' that offer special options. I have a white Rescue with a (Spyderco Shop modified) metal clip that was used many years before H1 steel. I need Spyderco, and the price is appropriate. The chinese made Spyderco Byrd knives have decent steel, my one experience, and are much less expensive.



CanadianSurvivalCompany said:


> It sounds like you have a solid setup as of now!
> 
> As for a reason to move away and buy a spydie, to me its a style, there are other companies that provide similar materials used. But spyderco have a feel of their own, that being said, I currently only own one now.
> 
> Its a similar scenario to Surefire, do you need it? no, but I bet once you have one (especially higher end one) most other tools will be compared to them.


----------



## Dknight16 (Aug 29, 2016)

Byrd is Spyderco's budget brand. Chinese steel and manufacturing, but certainly on par with the imported Kershaw


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi, I only have one model, which is the Paramilitary2. And I have 2 variants of this particular model. I like it very much simply beacause it has great steel, FFG, sharp out of the box, slim profile, satin pocket clip that does not stain/degrade, dependable compression lock, spydie hole, well put together package.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 4, 2016)

I have one of the first model Endura's with the integral clip. Also a first model Police with aluminum scales. The Sage with titanium scales is awesome, as are my two Paramilitary's . I have more, and say that Spyderco's are my favorite knives.

Bill


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2016)

Spydercos range in price from 40 bucks for a Tenacious to over 400 for the Nirvana. What you are paying for is design and build quality then materials. I have a standard S30V Yojimbo 2 was roughly 120 bucks. Perfect build quality, awesome proprietary lock, great blade steel and ergonomics on top of the knife just being an original design. I also have the Yojimbo 2 that has carbon fiber scales and an S90V steel blade. It was a limited run I paid roughly 200 for it. Worth every dime. The more expensive one had the most perfect action and factory edge out of the box out of any knife Ive ever bought. Now this knife sells on evilbay for no less than $350. I have the Domino it cost a touch over $200. It blows. Despite the high end materials the action is terrible and the knife has a very weak thrust washer design for the ball bearing pivot. Also have a Paramilitary 2. Its very nice. The design is amazing the ergonomics nearly perfect. Paid about 135 for it worth every cent. High end blade steel, the great strong proprietary lock and luckily perfect fit and finish. Also have the full size Military which I like even more. With a blade 4 inches long its a big knife. It has a more traditional liner lock but it locks up perfectly. For some reason it feels better in hand than the PM2. Materials are top notch from the screws to the scales to the huge blade. Lastly I just bought my first Tenacious for 45 bucks at Wal Mart. Was so surprised to see a Spyderco on their knife wall I just had to buy it. On the way out of the store I knew the Tenacious is a Chinese built knife and assumed the knife would be a train wreck like Chinese Kershaws are. Got it home cut it out of its blister pack and to my total shock...the knife has fit and finish equal to my most expensive Spydercos. The blade steel may not be premium but as long as I keep it clean it will be fine. The cheap 45 dollar Tenacious locks up 100% perfectly. What put it over the top is that the blade came quite sharp out the blister pack. The edge bevel is perfectly equal on both sides and the fact the blade is perfectly centered just put it over the top. I lubed the pivot and wiped down the blade with Tuff Glide. Best 45 bucks I have ever spent on a knife. Spyderco apparently has professional quality control over their Chinese products.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 10, 2016)

The Byrd is a real Spyderco. It is their Budget Line. It uses a lower quality steal. 8Cr123Mov versus some super steel like S30V. Check out the Byrd Cara Cara if you like the idea of a Rescue type blade. You can get them under $20. You will likely be amazed by the quality for the dollar. They are a great way to decide if you like the style or blade design. For example, if you want to try out a fully serrated blade, then order a Byrd. If you don't like it, give it away or whatever. That is better than spending $60 to find it isn't up to the task or not for you. 
I did this with one of those Hawkbill blades. I had to try it. Found I didn't like it, gave it away. 
Actually, I gave it to a Co-Worker I don't get along very well with. He likes knives. So in a strange twist, he thinks we are now best buds. I still don't like him but it makes work easier. lol Plus if he goes nuts, I am probably safe! Byrd Byrd Byrd, Byrds the word.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes Byrds are great values. Now that I know Spyderco has professional quality control over its Chinese production I am sure the build quality on the Byrds is just as good. None of the Byrds interest me though. Most Spydercos basically have the same blade shape. The S blades and a couple others are where it gets very different. Had the Civilian damn what a monster! Sharpest serrations I have ever seen on any knife. It closed up way to wide to EDC so I traded it for my full size Military. Was thinking about what my next Spydie would be and for now I am thinking Caly 3.5. ZDP 189 is astonishing as long as it is sharpened with respect to its sky high hardness level. The Caly is thin. It doesnt have any pivot washers the blade tang is polished at the factory to make the action smooth which I think is really cool.


----------



## Samlittle (Sep 29, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> So the byrd that I see on fleabay for 14.99 is a real spiderco?




Don't buy Spydercos on _the Bay. _There are too many excellent dealers with great return policies but more importantly, reputations they care about to warrant throwing away good dollars on the chance of saving a few bucks on a good chance fake Spyderco (_especially if you are completely new to the Spyderco line_). Buy from a reputable knife dealer and get a genuine Spyderco and be impressed. My 2¢.

Real Spydercos offer incredible variety of styles, sizes, materials and function and price ranges to compare ALL with consistent excellent quality. You can find solid EDC users or safe queens if thats what you prefer AND they are one handers. I love a knife that can be opened and closed with one hand.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a Native 5 and love it. I also have a Manix 2 XL, which is a bit big for my carry, but I really like the design...


----------



## xKaidoh (Oct 10, 2016)

There ar ecertain models that are much more worth it than others. No one can argue that the delica and endura are some of the best for the money. But most of their new offerings i would be hardpressed to say they are worth the prices Spyderco is selling them at...


----------



## jura1976 (Oct 10, 2016)

Spyderco has great designs, great materials (steel) and very good build quality. With mule line of knives they made available many exotic steels to people for little money. Some of their knives are icons (Paramilitary,...).

But in the last year or so, on most knife forums people think that newly introduced knives are overpriced and out of reach for most people.


----------



## xxo (Oct 11, 2016)

I think the Spyderco best buys are the Japanese made FRN models like the Delica and Endura or my personal favorites, the Stretch and Dragonfly -with these you get great blade steels such as VG10 (performance enhanced if you pick a full flat grind model) and the unsurpassed ergonomics Spyderco is known for in a lightweight package at a affordable price point. The higher end models are pricey but still worth it if you can afford them, though some of them are as much jewelry/art work as they are functional cutting tools!


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 11, 2018)

Spiderco knives serves the purpose well. Undoubtedly, they have good quality blade. Though i find them a little more expensive compared to other similar knives.


----------



## JLeephoto (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm more a knife fanatic than a lightaholic. I probably have a dozen Spydie and several higher end knives 3X as expensive as my most expensive Spyderco. Still, I consider my Spydies excellent working blades with incredible ergonomics and they get used a lot. 

They make knives in a wide variety of price ranges and all will get the job done. One of my favorite aspects of the company is that when they hit on one with high popularity, they continue to improve that model and often have small "sprint" runs of different handle materials, colors and blade steels so you can get something truly special and build a unique collection.

Many of use believe the standard Spyderco Delica with FRN scales and VG-10 is the best bang/buck blade on the the market. I have gifted many of these to non-knife folks and year in and year out and get to see them being put to use by my friends who often tell me how much appreciated they are.

My daily carry is a $400 Chris Reeve's Sebenza but I still take my Spyderco's when on a job where I might beat up on a knife or stand a chance to lose them, and I never feel under equipped with the basic Delica. Just try one.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Dec 11, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about Spyderco knives. I have had a few, PM2, H1SaLt Ladybug, Police ATS55 serrated, and my first which was a stainless Delica. I like the design, variety of materials, and choice of models but was always soured that my very first one developed a broken lock leaving me suspect of their durability. Further the flood of counterfeits out there makes buying from all but the factory and a few dealers dicey. Personal choice, my experiences with them leaves me kinda neutral.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 11, 2018)

My first Spyderco was an Endura, circa 1991-1992. The lock failed,and I sent it back to Spyderco. They sent me a new one with my initials inscribed on the blade, which I have to this day. None of my Spyderco's have failed since then.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 11, 2018)

Bullzeyebill said:


> My first Spyderco was an Endura, circa 1991-1992. The lock failed,and I sent it back to Spyderco. They sent me a new one with my initials inscribed on the blade, which I have to this day. None of my Spyderco's have failed since then.
> 
> Bill



Class act inscribing your initials in the new knife. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Dec 11, 2018)

You had better luck then me. I sent it back and they offered me another model of my choice at cost and kept mine because it was 'unsafe' to return. Really thought they should have just sent me one but they said the failure was due to abuse. I disagreed with the abuse as reason for failure but they weren't budging. I got the Police for $40. This was in the early 90s too.


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 11, 2018)

About 5 years ago I sent a Native to Spyderco for sharpening after my misguided attempts and they said it couldn't be sharpened and sent me a brand new replacement at no cost! I've since invested in a Spyderco Sharpmaker...


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 11, 2018)

^^ I also had the lock mech fail on a PM2. Unheard of by Spyderco they paid for return cost, and sent a brand new knife no questions asked! Tho, they didn't inscribe my initials on blade:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 11, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> Tho, they didn't inscribe my initials on blade:thumbsup:



I did ask them to do that. Lol.

Bill


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a Spyderco Grasshopper, It was quite cheap and is built extremly well being made for all steel.

Have you seen the Manly Wasp in S90V for around £55 an amazing price for an knife with super steel blade.

John.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Dec 21, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> ^^ I also had the lock mech fail on a PM2. Unheard of by Spyderco they paid for return cost, and sent a brand new knife no questions asked! Tho, they didn't inscribe my initials on blade:thumbsup:



How'd the lock fail?


----------

